# Colchester, Lost 7 month old Black Lab



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I am x posting this from another site,

help find our little Bella. She is a black lab, 7 months old and wearing a red collar. Se went missing on Xmas day at 2pm from Wivenhoe area Colchester. She was later spotted twice in the Hythe area. We have had no further sightings. There is a cash reward for the finder. We just want her home safe. If anyone knows anything please contact us on 07792222107 or 07813088178


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So very happy to say Bella has been found today , being checked over now by vet , but looks as if she just has a few scratches,


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh fantastic!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news!!


----------

